# Fishing in central Jersey



## gxcue (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi. I am new to the Jersey area and am wondering where are some good piers to fish at around central Jersety. I fished at Maine Ave in Atlantic city last night, but no fish. One guy caught a 3 foot shark and I managed to fish a large horshoe crab. Not the best luck. Thanks in advance.


----------

